# Dumping grounds and 131 hole coordinates



## hmsmithjr (May 22, 2008)

Can someone please help me out with the coordinates for the dumping grounds and 131 hole?

Thanks,

Maclin


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

From Supermap:

131: 29 48.360 x 87 05.936 

Dumping Grounds:29 22.826 x 87 15.863


----------



## ain't life grand (Aug 26, 2009)

Thought you were headed to the rigs


----------



## hmsmithjr (May 22, 2008)

not 100% sure where we are going yet.


----------

